

ISS crew sheltering in Soyuz capsule due to space debris - v4n4d1s
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-07/16/iss-space-debris

======
v4n4d1s
According to the twitter account of the german space agency (Deutsches Zentrum
für Luft- und Raumfahrt), this is the 4th time since the ISS mission began and
it's just a precautionary measure.

